
Steve Wozniak says he was scammed out of $74,000 in Bitcoin - throttler
http://bgr.com/2018/02/28/bitcoin-stolen-steve-wozniak-fraud-70000-fake-credit-card/
======
WheelsAtLarge
I think Wozniak just has trouble with money. He and Jobs started with similar
stakes in Apple yet Jobs became a billionaire and Wozniak has not.

~~~
gus_massa
From Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Wozniak](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Wozniak)

> _US$100 million_

That's good enough for me.

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
True, but here's a man that got bilked into financing the US festivals in the
80's. While they were nice for the people that attended them he lost Millions.
The sad part is that he wanted to put on a minor music festival but was conned
into expanding it to a full music festival where the promoters and the bands
got rich and he lost big time, something larger than $35 million. And that's
not the only example.

He talks about it in his bio. It's a shame he's probably too nice a person and
people are ready to take advantage. It's a shame to say but maybe nice guys do
finish last.

